
How Do You Punish Your Employees? - yegor256a
http://www.yegor256.com/2016/01/05/how-to-punish-employees.html?2016-01
======
foxyv
I like how this came right after the article on most Americans are one
paycheck away from being homeless.

------
josephmx
What a horrible article, I sincerely hope that you're not in a position of
power. The majority of these will destroy a company - attempt to bully or
strike fear into actually good employees with self confidence and they'll just
leave.

~~~
elbrownos
It's satirical

~~~
josephmx
Embarrassing. I checked through some other articles too, and the top few
seemed serious

~~~
yegor256a
I'm trying to be serious sometimes )

